# 400kg Deadlift @ 22 years old..............



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just spotted this on powerlifting watch....... Amazing for his age..............






Maybe the new Andy Bolton?


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Hells Bells!

one to watch for the future. or now for that matter!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

its jack mckintosh, he posts over on sugden barbell, he's been making massive progress with his deadlift and cant see any reason for it ti stop. The first time he ever deadlifted he pulled 260!

edit: should watch bid before i post, watched a vid of him doing it in training a few weeks back, it looked depressingly easy for him.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

That was impressive! Makes me want to start pulling heavy again!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Jesus thats a good lift!

Hows the training going Lois for your comp? will you be filming the event?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It was impressive to watch yesterday. He's a nice guy too.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

he didn't even seem to take time to set himself or fire up. makes me think he's done considerably more in training/previously. fair play.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> bit in bold: i can't get my head round that, how's that even possible!!? do you know if he'd had much training under his belt before he deadlifted?
> 
> 400 at any age is outstanding, so at 22 just unreal!


not sure what his training background is. as far as im aware that's when he started lifting. He's only been training the deadlift for 2 years. Hes a deadlifting freak!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> That was impressive! Makes me want to start pulling heavy again!


do it con, ur the man for it, u got the stats to be able to reach it pal


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> he didn't even seem to take time to set himself or fire up. makes me think he's done considerably more in training/previously. fair play.


Not really, just because he didn't have an anger fit before hand does not mean he was not giving it all. Anger can actually hinder max lifting.

Fitdog sadly its an 11 hour drive and its started to snow, i looked at plane and train prices both workout too expensive for the wife and i so i will have to give it a miss this time.

Ruaidhri its not that surprising, i personally was no where near that level at 22(obviously am still not as i don't even train deadlift often) with a 350kg pull but when i started first time i did 220kg so it does not surprise he pulled 260kg the first time he pulled.

Cecil well when i say pull big i mean pull big for me ie 800lb consistantly not 880lb PMSL


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

these are genetic strength freaks

its the same as when you see, for example, jay cutler when he was younger and he is already fcuking huge


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

WHAT THE FCK?? mg:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thats some strength right there

We all need a goal ay :laugh:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Very impressive


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow that was simply awesome, well done to that lad


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Incredible lift


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

WOW. Awsome, seemed like no major struggle either!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like quite a bit of lower back arch in his technique, and he doesn't seem to get his @rse particularly low either. Obviously doesn't need to.

Fair play though obscene weight.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

very impressive, so young as well, must have tendons made of steel lol.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

What a bloody tank!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

And im excited i managed 120kg easy after xmas break. Lol. That is 3 x 8


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Very impressive, the guys a machine


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Looks like quite a bit of lower back arch in his technique, and he doesn't seem to get his @rse particularly low either. Obviously doesn't need to.
> 
> Fair play though obscene weight.


Give it a rest

Daft weight


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

x


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mind bogling


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> *see he does 260 kg for 11 reps* !!
> 
> freaking animal - allot of potential to go way heavier


that was at 20 years old, fck knows what it is now


----------

